# AisleLite by CALI



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Anybody use this product?

Part of a project I'm trimming out in 3 weeks is a small, but commercial grade, home theater. Customer wants everything just like going to the theater, straight down to the walkway lighting. I don't want to use something from Amazon or LED strip lighting as people will walk all over it. Any suggestions? I'll be putting a call in to their rep Monday.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

WAC Lighting


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! That’s cool. I’m actually pretty interested to hear how this pans out. Can you take pictures for us afterwards?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I've been documenting the entire process because it's been a fun project. Passed rough last week. Sheetrock was hung in the past few days and I'll return when the walls are finished.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like an awesome project!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

CAST step lights from almost any mfg will work. What I found is that they tend to be to big and bright. I have put bulb reducers in the sockets and use 4 watt candelabra lamps. 
Tivoli made rope light, 12-24vdc depending on the install. Last time there was a lot of plywood used so I got a router and routed in the lighting. Carpet guy hated me. Customer liked the look. 
The problem is do not hook any of this stuff until construction is over. None of these lighting systems take spikes and surges. I learned the hard way.





Step & Guide – Tivoli







www.tivolilighting.com


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey guys, just posting back on this one. The theater is complete. The homeowners weren't interested in the Aislelite pricing (Basically thousands of $ for path lighting). So the HO is going to choose a product for me to install later.

Lighting is controlled from Lutron Casetas programmed to Savant by Best Buy, the lights are on full for the photos. Overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Very nice.

Did you do the A/V also?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Nope, all A/V was Best Buy/Magnolia. They had a crew of five or six there, some of them drove across the state.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

ohm it hertz said:


> Hey guys, just posting back on this one. The theater is complete. The homeowners weren't interested in the Aislelite pricing (Basically thousands of $ for path lighting). So the HO is going to choose a product for me to install later.
> 
> Lighting is controlled from Lutron Casetas programmed to Savant by Best Buy, the lights are on full for the photos. Overall I'm happy with it.
> 
> ...


That turned out awesome, thanks for updating it!


----------

